# Campagnolo square taper bottom bracket



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Do Veloce, Centaur, Chorus, and Record/Super Record use the same taper? I just bought a Veloce crank, and I noticed that the Centaur BB is not that much more $. I have also seen record BBs used for pretty cheap.

Is the Centaur BB noticably better then the Veloce BB? Also what are opinions on Token BB for Campy?

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes they are the same taper.

Chorus and Record are a 102 mm axle length

Centaur and Veloce are a 111 mm axle length ( in double) 

The differences are in the material to make the shell, the bearings and the overall effect on weight.

from heaviest to lightest......


Veloce
Centaur
Chorus
Record

You cannot use a Chorus or Record BB with a Veloce or Centaur crank.

Likewise, you cannot use a Veloce or Centaur BB with a Chorus or Record crank.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*centaur preferred*

if you are looking around at older models square taper BBs, I found the centaur BB much better than the veloce AC-H model - longer lasting and smoother.

as others say, centaur and veloce mix OK, but not with record or chorus - the taper is the same but the spindle length is different

newer ultra torques anything will fit with anything else


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

e39540is said:


> Do Veloce, Centaur, Chorus, and Record/Super Record use the same taper? I just bought a Veloce crank, and I noticed that the Centaur BB is not that much more $. I have also seen record BBs used for pretty cheap.
> 
> Is the Centaur BB noticably better then the Veloce BB? Also what are opinions on Token BB for Campy?
> 
> ...


You got your answer on the Campy models.  I had a Token Campy BB for three years on a previous bike (now stripped to be sold). No problems.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Centaur*



charlieboy said:


> if you are looking around at older models square taper BBs, I found the centaur BB much better than the veloce AC-H model - longer lasting and smoother.
> 
> as others say, centaur and veloce mix OK, but not with record or chorus - the taper is the same but the spindle length is different
> 
> newer ultra torques anything will fit with anything else


The Centaur BB is certainly lighter. However, I have >15K on a AC-H and it still works great. I have offered wondered if there are any differences in the bearing quaility between the 2. The Veloce BB can usually be found on ebay less than $20


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a Campagnolo Record bottom-bracket with a Super Record crankset on my vintage Puch. Installed same in 1983. The bottom-bracket was, and remains, the smoothest and least resistant BB I've ever seen. External BB's are great - but the Campy Record is light-years beyond. I overhaul it yearly.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

i personally think the ST chorus/record was better than the current UT design... my money is on it doesn't last long... personally can;t wait for bb30... IMO, hollowgram si is the best out there at the mo...


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Veloce is cheap, you could also get Centaur which is the other only one compatible with it.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone try the Phil Wood ST BB for Campy? I imagine it's better than Record, but the difference is probably unnoticeable.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a 102 Chorus BB w/ Record cranks.
I have chain rub on the back side of the large chain ring when in my 12 rear.
Some say this is normal. I hate it. Cross chaining is not a huge issue with modern flexible chains. I want to try a Chorus triple BB at 111 or a Centaur to see if this will solve this.

I am guessing I can go with a longer spindle but the Centaur and below cranks would not be able to use the Chorus or Record BB as the spindle would be too short to seat the cranks.

Correct?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Rub & length*



pigpen said:


> I have a 102 Chorus BB w/ Record cranks. I have chain rub on the back side of the large chain ring when in my 12 rear. Some say this is normal. I hate it. Cross chaining is not a huge issue with modern flexible chains. I want to try a Chorus triple BB at 111 or a Centaur to see if this will solve this.


Going with a longer axle will likely prevent the chain rubbing on the inside of the big ring when on the smallest cogs, but it will totally mess up your chain line, eliminating the possibility of using some of the larger cogs with the big ring, and possibly making it hard to keep the chain on the small ring while climbing in the largest cogs. You will just trade that chain ring rub for derailleur cage rub. Plus, you get faster chain, cog, and chain ring wear when you ride in gears like that and you can duplicate the ratio in the big ring. There is no need to ride in the 12 when on the small ring. Hate it all you want. Geometry is your enemy in this situation, and Euclid is going to win every time.



pigpen said:


> I am guessing I can go with a longer spindle but the Centaur and below cranks would not be able to use the Chorus or Record BB as the spindle would be too short to seat the cranks. Correct?


I'm not sure if the crank arm would rub on the frame/BB cup (too short an axle for the crank to seat), but the small chainring would almost certainly rub on the chain stay. I think it is much less an issue of the cranks not seating.


----------

